# Source Needed



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

I am looking for Cryptocoryne affinis. If you have some you would like to sell or know of a definite source, please let me know.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Possibly somebody who reads this forum will have it. You also ought to post on the For Sale or Trade forum. Also check AquaBid, particularly the offerings of Lowcoaster (Charley Bey?). He gets stuff from Oriental Aquarium, and I am pretty sure they have it. You can email him and make a request.


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a group of affinis. Expect a PM soon.

Chris


----------

